# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Taking on a pack of werewolves

## Oneironaut Zero

Really intense lucid dream last night. Just thought I'd put it here for now, for anyone interested in reading it.  ::D: 





> *04/14/2008
> Bad Moon*
> 
> (I swear, its fun to experiment with B6 at times, but sometimes its just _not worth_ the consequences.  This was easily the most brutal, intense, violent dream Ive had in a while. Id taken some B6 and melatonin before bed, making the dream incredibly vivid (and painful). It also didnt help that the last thing on my t.v. last night was a werewolf flick called _Bad Moon_. I was hardly even watching it. It was just on, and I caught a few glimpses of it here and there.)
> 
> I was dreaming about JO. Her boyfriend had broken up with her, and we happened to start getting really close. At first, we were lying around, watching these visualizations on a huge screen, kind of like the Windows Media Player visualization, but much more complex and engaging. Along with the orchestra music, it was very relaxing. We were lying against each other and beginning to fall asleep. Moments later, we were in bed, still listening to the music and just talking softly to each other. (Because of who she is, Im kind of uncomfortable with this dream, so Im not going to expand on it, too much) Nothing really happened, though, we just lay there in bed together, curled in to each other.
> 
> The dream switched to third person, and I could see that I didnt look like myself. I looked like someone else. I then saw this same guy who Id been, with JO, in different camera shots, like a trailer for some dark movie. He was moving through the woods, and he had a strange shape to his face. He came upon this large house. Being taken, some sort of situation went down, and I caught an image of the heat from some kind of intricate furnace being pumped throughout this house, through the walls and everything. Having contact with the smoke in the air made all of the people that already lived at the house transform into werewolves  the intelligent, talking, but ultimately fucking badass kind. The newcomer didnt stand a chance. He was immediately cornered and torn apart.
> 
> ...

----------


## Stryk9

damn that sounded intense,

I would have began using ninja techniques of some sort once i became lucid, because a butcher nife wouldnt have been helping too much ahaha.  A quick fireball or similar naruto jutsu coulda done the job, but It seems like it was too chaotic for you to think, especially if you actually were feeling pain.  I may try B6 haha

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> damn that sounded intense,
> 
> I would have began using ninja techniques of some sort once i became lucid, because a butcher nife wouldnt have been helping too much ahaha.  A quick fireball or similar naruto jutsu coulda done the job, but It seems like it was too chaotic for you to think, especially if you actually were feeling pain.  I may try B6 haha



Heh. Yeah. In any other situation, I would have been all about busting out the ninjitsu, but you're right, it was just too chaotic for me to even think. I honestly don't even know how well martial arts would have worked, but I was definitely to busy to think about focusing on something like a DBZ move, which definitely could have helped. Heh.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

My first reaction would probably have been to try to fly away!  :tongue2:  I guess you were too in the moment to flee, though. Really really awesome dream.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, even though I knew I was dreaming, I didn't have time to focus on anything other than fighting those things off. I tend to get in the mood for a bit of revenge, though, whenever I realize I'm dreaming while in the middle of getting my ass handed to me.  ::evil:: 

Any "tact" just kinda flew out the window, and I just started fighting them off. Heh.

And thanks!  ::D:

----------


## Futura

Very cool dream. I always like reading about your dreams your a good story teller.

----------


## Tarsier

Haha you're just like Blade =P

----------


## Hazel

Wow, that's awesome! I'd love to have a dream with such an intense battle.

----------


## drewmandan

Don't try to fight off the dogs; that's impossible. Instead, realize the truth -- there are no dogs.

----------


## Hukif

Cool, I always like fights lol

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Very cool dream. I always like reading about your dreams your a good story teller.



Thanks very much. Glad you enjoyed reading it!





> Haha you're just like Blade =P



Hahaha. Or...is Blade just like _me_?  ::cooler::  lol





> Wow, that's awesome! I'd love to have a dream with such an intense battle.



I'd hate to think it was all that hard. You should really try to incubate an intense action dream, and see what you're able to come up with.  ::wink:: 





> Don't try to fight off the dogs; that's impossible. Instead, realize the truth -- there are no dogs.



LOL. _Very_ well said.

...though...trying to fight them off was a lot of good times, in and of itself.  :Boxing: 





> Cool, I always like fights lol



Heh. You and me both. There is not much better than a good LD fight.

----------


## seeker28

Nice one, O. :Clap:  

I end up fighting dogs/wolves/werewolves often in my dreams, too.  One of these times I'd like to be lucid enough to just lay down and let them eat me.  I suspect facing that fear might end those dreams for me.

----------

